
Show HN: Crowdsourced visualization of neighborhoods in cities - pieterhg
https://hoodmaps.com
======
jjallen
It's somewhat currently useful with how broad it is, but would prefer even
more specifics.

Like in Chiang Mai where the street food is just to the east of the square
wall area, I wanted to mark that as having street food, because that would be
useful to the inherent tourist site visitor, but there's just a huge "tourist"
zone and this can't be done. "Tourist" is only so helpful to tourists :)

~~~
nathan-wailes
You can add a label that says "street food"

------
thangngoc89
I have been followed the development process of hoodmaps on Twitter since the
beginning. I must say impressive

------
zurfyx
For those who want to see how it was built, he still has a few videos about
the early stages of its development on his YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBZRGLzYnns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBZRGLzYnns)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBUDudoxW18](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBUDudoxW18)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XBOCY_LdGQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XBOCY_LdGQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAs5TOozedQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAs5TOozedQ)

~~~
pieterhg
Yep! I Twitched the development live! I only lost the first episode where I
wrote the first lines. I'll re-enact it this week (maybe tomorrow) and upload
it too and make it a series.

~~~
zurfyx
I did download it if that helps (the video when you started with "test 123").
Will be up in ~2h [https://youtu.be/qFoKjhIFGsk](https://youtu.be/qFoKjhIFGsk)

~~~
pieterhg
Oh my god thank you! I lost it! How did you get it? Can you tweet me
@levelsio?

------
alexchamberlain
This is cool, but I feel areas overlap significantly. For example, I live on
the cusp between a rich and a tourist area in London; in reality, the area
used to be social housing, so is more affordable than the surrounding area.
Furthermore, pretty much all the tourist areas of London have other use cases,
whether residential or office buildings. The suburbs will also have light
industry too.

~~~
nathan-wailes
I thought the same thing when I first used hoodmaps, but the ability to add
labels does a lot to make this less of an issue. You can just label a
neighborhood as "Rich people and tourists" or "Tourists and office workers".

------
alkonaut
Cool idea, but please allow narrower (street-specific) areas. Often the
tourist street is right next to a nice authentic street in the same area. The
tags are good enough to warn for a tourist trap, but tags seem only coordinate
based, not street based. A tag warning for a crap tourist street is unclear
whether it's about an area or a street

~~~
pieterhg
It does allow that. The zoom level directs the level of detail is shown. That
means if a person brushes on a lower level (like a street), it'll show up over
the more high level (area) data.

------
flowen_nl
Cool project, especially all the funny comments ppl give => local cultural
insights

~~~
Kiro
Where do I see the comments?

~~~
nathan-wailes
He's referring to the white labels/text that you can see on the map for a
given city.

------
orpheansodality
May want to reevaluate the color-scheme -- it's currently unusable for
colorblind folks. Also it works great on a desktop browser, but was too laggy
to use on mobile.

------
mcjiggerlog
I had this same idea a few years ago - glad to see someone actually make it!

~~~
Existenceblinks
Honestly, I'm not quite understand how is it exactly useful. Though I believe
in crowdsourced data - this is distributed approach rather than centralized
source that's limit and boring.

~~~
throwanem
How are you conceptualizing "crowdsourced" such that the approach can be
anything other than distributed? As I understand the term, that's something of
a _sine qua non_.

While we're on the subject of meanings, I'm more interested in how this is
described as a "startup" on its author's Twitter. It's nifty enough, to be
sure, although I find the categories rather limited - but how on Earth does it
purport ever to make so much as a single thin dime?

~~~
pieterhg
I'm OP: it's uncertain but a few monetization models:

1) text ads: charge $500/m per city, sell 20 city ads = $10,000/m 2) sell city
prints: charge $100 per poster, sell 5 per day = $15,000/m 3) sell area data
and embedding, not sure but B2B data sales could be another $5,000-$20,000/m
depending on customers

Obviously I have not validated any of this, that's the fun. Monthly revenue is
therefore $45,000, amplified by odds (e.g. 10% chance this works = $4,500/m).

~~~
throwanem
I love the optimism! Here's hoping it plays out to the good.

------
honestlee
This is like Urban Dictionary meets Google Maps.

The results are both hilarious and practical. Great work here!

